# Trouble at Trade Winds...



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I stopped by Trade Winds yesterday after delivering a handgun to a PFF member. Everytime I go by to shoot the breeze with Miles -- I end up getting into trouble...

I saw something that I just HAD to go back and look at again today. Yep, you guessed it -- it came home with me! 

This is one of those firearms that I've always wanted - but have never been in a position to pick up. HK has long since stopped making them --but some fans consider them to be one of the most accurate combat 45 ACP pistols out there due to the fixed barrel and polygonal bore.

This P9S Combat 45 will fit in nicely with my other HKs. I ended up getting 7 factory magazines and 500 rds of factory ball ammo in the deal (did I mention that Miles is great to do business with - and he knows how to work a trade deal so that both parties end up being very pleased!)

I hope to take it up the JJs next week for a little workout at the range...



















It looks to have never been carried -- and shot very little. I think the date code on ths one is a nice touch "HK" (1979)... There were only about 8000 P9S pistols made in 45 ACP, and many of those were the Target model and not the Combat model like this one.










I am very pleased with this trade acquisition! :thumbup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Sporty looking thing. A fella has to admit that. I to have always heard HK was a solid piece of hardware, Those that tell me that, Wont get rid of theres.. Nice looking piece to play hard ball with, ole Carver


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I miss ole Myles.....He's always been good to me when I use to go in there all the time....Don't get down that way much now!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a good looking gun. Nice find.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Never seen anything made in Germany that was junk. The barracks I lived in there were WWII era. The door hinges, latches, plumbing fixtures, ect were all so well made they could last forever. Sure do miss that kind of pride in workmanship here.

Rick


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

The last couple of times that I've been down that way they were closed. Bummed me out. Not impressive at all from the road, but a "candy store" inside!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

scubapro, How close is that to there old model VP70Z ? :whistling:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know his schedule but the last 5 times I went by they were closed, bummed me out as I like the shop and Miles! Good pickup!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> scubapro, How close is that to there old model VP70Z ? :whistling:


The P9S is light years better than the VP70. The VP70 was the first polymer framed pistol for HK (before Glock was making guns) - and it had a horrible trigger. I think it was primarily designed to be used as a full auto weapon with a removable stock for the military - but the semi-auto version was marketed in the US with poor results.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: for Miles, great guy


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

I live 5 mins from Trade Winds, and have only been in there once or twice. Always busy when I ride by. He's the only guy in town out in that area, besides us hackers. I guess I need to stop by to see what he has. Always looking for a new toy.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had trouble with Tradewinds over a dozen times! The trouble being Miles almost always has something I want at a fair price. If not he can get it. "See you in a bit" :thumbup:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

very cool, never seen one


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

JoeKing, I have had the same trouble in there. They were always nice, I would make it thru looking at a couple dozen on my wish list an you would hear" If you want to look at it just say the word" Its all I can do not to pick something. There was always prime choices, an to durn many. My brother an him would work out how one would come home with us once a month, That is till the wives figured out our friday stop bys . LOL Havent been in latley, now Im feeling guilty,


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

if only all gun shops operated like tradewinds, hes usually so tied up, good for buisiness, but hes gotta get tired of always being on the grind lol


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

JoeKing said:


> I have had trouble with Tradewinds over a dozen times! The trouble being Miles almost always has something I want at a fair price. If not he can get it. "See you in a bit" :thumbup:


haha everytime you leave, no matter who it is, he always says that.
His store is one of the best gun stores I have been in. Wish there were more like him.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

That's great they are still around...

I bought my first Colt AR-15 from them back in 1995.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep. I live only a few miles from TW and I try to avoid the place cause every time I go I either buy a new toy or put one on layaway. Myles is great to do business with


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've purchased a few guns from him in the past. Great guy. He has a lot of cool stuff in there.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks as if the thread has been kinda hijacked as a :thumbsup: for Miles! So I'll just add my :thumbsup: and say we've been in his place a few times. He always has some kind of surprise, no matter which way ya lean in your shooting preferences! :yes:


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

omrbh said:


> Looks as if the thread has been kinda hijacked as a :thumbsup: for Miles! So I'll just add my :thumbsup: and say we've been in his place a few times. He always has some kind of surprise, no matter which way ya lean in your shooting preferences! :yes:


To get the thread back on track that is a cool looking HK. 

I had a P7 M8 at one time and it was the most accurate 9mm that I have ever shot in my life.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, my P7M8 remains the most accurate 9mm pistol that I own. I still go to it for tactical shooting classes...I just wish it didn't get so hot!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Yes, my P7M8 remains the most accurate 9mm pistol that I own. I still go to it for tactical shooting classes...I just wish it didn't get so hot!


The P7 is one of the top guns I would like to shoot. Its such a unique design that was way ahead of its time and is often forgotten of today for its innovations.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TheCarver said:


> JoeKing, I have had the same trouble in there. They were always nice, I would make it thru looking at a couple dozen on my wish list an you would hear" If you want to look at it just say the word" Its all I can do not to pick something. There was always prime choices, an to durn many. My brother an him would work out how one would come home with us once a month, That is till the wives figured out our friday stop bys . LOL Havent been in latley, now Im feeling guilty,


*Holy crap thats too funny. I stop by every time my wife takes a day off and now she will text me if I'm not home 30 minutes after I close and say " You better not be at Miles" The first time she did it I was at the counter talking to him and had to show him the text, lol. I can't remember buying a gun from another place.:thumbup:*


----------

